# Anyone got a food intolerance?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been to see a Nutritional Therapist and the blood test has shown that I have 2 very strong food intolerances - 

wheat
and
eggs

8O 

I've been told to cut both out of my diet completely for 3 months.

Has anyone on here got experience of such intolerances they want to share?

Thanks


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

hi Hezbez,

I have an intolerance to wheat and have omitted it completely from my diet.

Pack lunches are difficult but I rely on Ryvita or take a plastic box of salad.

I use the gluten free pasta but have found that all bakery products that should have wheat in them taste pretty awful without it  

Make sure you read your lables before buying food - I was mortally upset to find Pringles contained wheat and wheat gluten.

The results of my change in diet have been beneficial - less - erm gas  and a more settled digestive system. Hope that's not too graphic for you :lol: 

Best of luck


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm intolerant to milk - aches in limbs and joints, tummy upset and - so says he who knows - very bad tempered! Easy to deal with when we cater for ourselves, but it is surprising how much food contains an element of milk. I cheat sometimes. That delicious icecream is just too tempting! Find I can get away with a small amount as long as I only indulge once in a while - otherwise it seems to build up, and ouch! Just hide in your cave, Louise, until you are fit again to appear in public!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am intolerant to hunger.  Only remedy I have found is to eat.

I would be grateful to hear from diviculitus fans as I have it and am so confused because I have met or read about no one who has the same symptoms as myself. I am alone in the world.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hate me cabbage.

Seriously though, the texture of cream make me feel like vomiting and the smell of whisky makes me shudder.

But there is life without cream and whisky.

Ray.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

> But there is life without cream and whisky


No, can't be possible. Cream maybe.

I have an intolerance to soya. You wouldn't believe how many things have soya in them! Luckily I can cope with small amounts.

Bob


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Im intollerant to alcohol. It makes me GGT go up on my liver. Means I'm not allowed to drink. How sad i that!!!


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I used to suffer from a wheat intolerance and only found it by stopping dairy/wheat etc to find what was responsible. It gave me a very irritable bowl. Many quick calls for wc - difficult when out and about.

Stopping wheat worked 100%. Also when I stopped the wheat my migraines stopped!!!!! 8) 

10 years later I find that I can now eat wheat in moderation, although AllBran makes a brilliant laxative for me.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Between us we have intolerance of Gluten (Coeliac), Dairy, Soya, Oats and a list of others.

These make shopping difficult and the reading of labels essential.

Have just been shown a cookery book by Barbara Cousins entitled "Cooking Without made easy". Sub titled Free from added gluten, sugar, yeast and dairy. ISBN 978-0-00-719876-4, this one from Waterstones.

Recommend that you find the "Free From" section of your local Tesco, and look for Genius bread. It is free from gluten, dairy and soya. Not cheap, but the best gluten free that I know about not needing a prescription. Available in white or brown. Full details at Genius Products.

2Dreamers, you could try replacing the lunch sandwiches with soup. Using fresh vegetables it is possible to make a batch at the weekend which can be portioned and frozen or just kept in the fridge for up to five days.

Hope that this may be of some help. 
Please advise if we can be be of more assistance.

Regards ... LeoK, with help from Penny


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Hez,

I've sufferred from food intolerance for six years (just came on when I was 56). Felt ill and tired for 3 years whilst my GP proved completely useless at finding what was wrong.

Then decided I'd better find out what was wrong with me myself. The internet led me to suspect food intolerance which tests proved (my GP dismissed these as science fiction!).

Proved intolerant to gluten, dairy, tea, coffee (all the things eaten regularly). An exclusion diet proved the point with a marked improvement. Now I stick to a stoneage diet as much as possible, meat potatoes, vegetables, fruit. I make gluten free bread and drink herb teas such as rooibus or camomile. It took a while to get used to and I've been on it for 2 years and now it comes naturally. I'm also much fitter as my diet is far better now than it used to be.

In addition I use vitamin supplements, as a high antioxidant intake is beneficial if you have health problems. I recommend you read Patrick Holford's "The Optimum Nutrition Bible" for hints on how to improve your diet.

I'm also 2 years through a 3 year low dose neutralisation course designed to retrain my immune system.

I can report that I am much healthier, and can now tolerate tea, coffee, alcohol, as long as I don't overdo it. I can also readily take the odd biscuit or cake when I'm out.

So, take heart, once you've found out what is causing the problem, you can work around it and live life without out too many deprivations.

John


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I am intolerant to egg white and iceberg lettuce. Surprisingly the latter causes me more problems. Can tolerate eggs if they are in cakes and the occasional quiche, but cant manage white from a boiled egg.
Iceberg lettuce is cheap and therefore preferred by a lot of caterers. often when you are offered mixed leaf salads they contain this lettuce. Worst for me was when i asked for a sandwich without lettuce, explained why got what looked like a very nice fresh sandwich two bites and i promptly vomited. The lettuce had been removed from a pre-prepaired sandwich!! bet they don't do that again in a hurry.
Also gave them a stern lecture about anaphylaxis and how they could have been held liable but i was angry.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

After many many years of abusing me system (Crisps, Icecream by the block etc etc) I am now intolerant to just about anything, especially the aforementioned.

Still like them of course, but now suffer for it afterwards (as does anyone in my near vicinity!!)

And yes Pusser, you now have a compatriot - I too have Diver-wotsit.
Diverticulitis actually I believe, and a direct result of rubbish food.

Wholemeal bread is now a must.

Paul


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

As far as I know I don't have any food intolerances but I do have an intolerance to the sun.

After several years of coming out in a rash in the summer it was diagnosed as Polymorphic Light Eruption. A couple of years ago I was so fed up with this I did a google search and joined an internet support group called Sun1. I lurked for a bit and after realising how serious it is for some people I now know I'm relatively lucky.

A combination of this and an eye condition (Fuchs' Endothelial Dystrophy) which among other things makes glare a problem, means I have a lot of ambivalent feelings about what others think of as a good summer. 

Glad I can eat what I like while sitting in the shade 8) (cholesterol levels permitting :roll



Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I must be lucky, I am tolerent of everything except Rum and Bacardi.
I used to get stomach problems with mash spud and beef when eaten in same meal. Roast spuds and beef no problem
Dave p


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

I discovered in my mid-30s that I had become lactose intolerant. I diagnosed this myself after my GP wrongly diagnosed irritable bowel syndrome and precribed drugs that made me feel sick. A simple test would have enabled him to reach the correct diagnosis. 

There was an article about lactose intolerance in The Times written by their medical expert Dr Thomas Stutterford. As I read his column it dawned on me that he had described my exact symptoms. As soon as I stopped consuming dairy products the symptoms subsided immediately. No doubt whatsoever. Avoiding all dairy products is the answer.

Lactose intolerance isn't an illness. It's the natural result in many people of being weaned off milk. The body stops producing an enzyme called lactase that is required to convert lactose into digestible glucose. I won't go into details but the consequence of eating any dairy (milk, cheese, butter, ice cream, etc. and a lot of dairy-based food additives) is very uncomfortable and debilitating, and involves an urgent visit or two to the nearest loo. 

The difficulty in real life is how to avoid eating anything with dairy in it. In most restaurants (except Chinese) virtually everything on the menu always has cheese, cream or milk in it (especially desserts). Mashed spuds always has milk or butter in it but the menu won't say so. If I fly anywhere the airline fobs me off with a vegetarian meal or a diabetic meal neither of which is going to be dairy-free. In J Sainsbury's at least 90% of the ready meals contain lactose. Even Salami and pate include lactose because it is a cheap filler. 

Lactase tablets are available but have limited effect. Holland & Barrett sells them. They won't allow me to eat a whole pizza containing mozarella, for example. Lactase tablets in large doses also have side-effects not unlike the intolerance symptoms (you really don't want to know). 

Even medicines contain lactose. Why??? :evil: 

Motorhoming is the best sort of holiday I can get because I can eat well while avoiding dairy stuff. In restaurants in Italy you can even get fantastic tasty pizzas without any cheese! Excellent.


SD

PS - Beer is thankfully dairy-free, at least for now. :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i'm intolerant to children and people that don't like dogs and people that live in plymouth named steve. dennis


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Rum and coke does for me.
Rum or coke - no problem. 
However, a rum and coke will have me doubled up for 10 minutes with pain like being shot (or rather how I imagine it!) in the stomach.
It started about 40 years ago and every so often I try it, just to check (truth is, I crave the taste), but nothing changes. 
Isn't life a bitch :?:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I am really surprised at the amount of people who have a food intolerance.

I am not alone!!

Hubby's going to get tested next week, so it'll be interesting to see what his tests show up.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Kay, my lovely wife, had an intolerance to anything out of a tin, any dairy product, milk, cheese, red meat, yeast.
Her joints would swell and she would need an inhaler.
We ate fresh produce, white meat only, goats milk, cheese, yoghurt etc and she drank very little but would be able to pop an anti-histamine tablet to really let her hair down and have two drinks occasionally.
Result ~~~~~~~~~~~~
She died very healthy last year from MND !!!!!!!!!!!!
TAKE CARE OUT THERE
Norman


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Tucano said:


> Kay, my lovely wife, had an intolerance to anything out of a tin, any dairy product, milk, cheese, red meat, yeast.
> Her joints would swell and she would need an inhaler.
> We ate fresh produce, white meat only, goats milk, cheese, yoghurt etc and she drank very little but would be able to pop an anti-histamine tablet to really let her hair down and have two drinks occasionally.
> Result ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


That is so sad. My brother in law went the same way. IBS and Chrones (sorry spelling a bit iffy), diagnosed in the May with MND and died on his birthday 6 months later. He was into fitness, did not drink, smoke and was a regular life guard at the swimming pool on top of his normal job driving Londons buses.
I am hoping being fat, lazy and senile, that I shall have a long life preferably without having to approach Dignitas.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I have so much to thank this excellent website for and this thread is just another example. Despite finally getting all my weird bouts of illness finally diagnosed 10 years ago I still sometimes feel as though I am the odd one out and then I come on here and see all these people suffering similar problems....it is some comfort to know we are NOT imagining it.

My problems probably started in my 30's and was often put down to 'nerves' as symtoms were getting hot & cold sweats, shaky limbs and having to rush to the loo. The cramps in my stomach used to take my breath away and I often thought I would pass out. Was told I had IBS by Doctor. Given all sort of medication along the way including anti-depressants. All of which made me much worse. Luckily I hate taking pills and medicine so I rarely took any of them for long.

Like a lot of people I found out for myself what was wrong - but by this time I had been suffering for almost 20 years. I read a book by Shirley Trickett called Irritable Bowel Syndrome & Diverticulosis - A Self Help Plan. I was on holiday in Ireland at the time and had ducked into a little old fashioned bookshop to escape the rain (yep it does rain in Ireland).
This book almost launched itself off the shelf at me and it was to be a real turning point because through this book I realised I do not have IBS....I have several food intolerances. These seem to be getting added to as I get older but mainly it is Lactose that causes me major problems. The reason the pills and medicines made me worse was the ingredients in them....including Lactose. It is virtually impossible to avoid it in medication.

To date, I have to completely avoid all dairy (but can tolerate plain yoghurt and cottage cheese). I cant cope with Soya. I use Goats milk & cheese and also sheeps cheese - all very acceptable. Last year I reacted to caffeine and alcohol (palpitations) and now dont touch either. Anything with high acid content gives me reflux - tomatoes, citrus fruit and strangely ice cream and chocolate also. Recently I noticed palpitations and breathing problems after eating some almonds. 

I honestly believe there is some reason WHY I am getting all these intolerances and think it must be connected to my immune system but how do you get it looked into? My last 2 blood tests came back with a low white blood cell count but the Doctors insist it isn't anything to be concerned about. 

Sometimes I get depressed at having to watch everything I eat, reading every blooming label, struggling to find supplements that aren't going to have me racing to the loo but then I think how much better off I am than some folk and also how much better I am now that I know what to avoid.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

mauramac said:


> I have so much to thank this excellent website for and this thread is just another example. Despite finally getting all my weird bouts of illness finally diagnosed 10 years ago I still sometimes feel as though I am the odd one out and then I come on here and see all these people suffering similar problems....it is some comfort to know we are NOT imagining it.
> 
> My problems probably started in my 30's and was often put down to 'nerves' as symtoms were getting hot & cold sweats, shaky limbs and having to rush to the loo. The cramps in my stomach used to take my breath away and I often thought I would pass out. Was told I had IBS by Doctor. Given all sort of medication along the way including anti-depressants. All of which made me much worse. Luckily I hate taking pills and medicine so I rarely took any of them for long.
> 
> ...


I have recently been diagnosed with a wheat and egg intolerance. My hubby has been diagnosed with a yeast, egg and cow's milk intolerance.

Our Nutrional Therapist has recommended a book called 'Cooking Without' by Barbara Cousins.

I bought it Borders the other day (£12.99) and there is a lot of good information in it about intolerances and loads of recipes/alternative ingredients to try.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Pusser
I've had diverticulitis several times and on analysis I have decided that it coincided with eating alot of nuts. It would seem that anything gritty like nuts can fall into the pockets and fester so I now avoid the like and go for softer foods


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

richardjames said:


> Pusser
> I've had diverticulitis several times and on analysis I have decided that it coincided with eating alot of nuts. It would seem that anything gritty like nuts can fall into the pockets and fester so I now avoid the like and go for softer foods


As well as nuts anything with seeds in can cause problems with this condition and also skins so it might be worth either avoiding or removing these if you can. It is a bit of a phaff having to remove tomato seeds and skins but I was really surprised at just how much of the flesh is left....everyone said I was wasting my time as there would be nothing left after but there was.

You should also peel fruit and avoid any berries with seeds if you are badly affected by this condition.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive refrained from adding my two pennth worth until now but I wonder if you would like to look at www.GreatTasteNoPain.com Ive tried a lot of the diets for allergies and have most of the books  but a friend recommend this site to me and its proved a blessing where the other diets have worked sometimes this has made a big impact. But as with all things if one thing suited all, there would be no need for all the different opinions :wink: With this one you can try before you buy but once you know the method you can work it out for yourself.


----------

